# Books by Geoff Thompson?



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2003)

I saw a recommendation for a book by Geoff Thompson on rma recently ("Real Punching"). When I went there to check it out I saw he had books on almost any martial arts topic one could want--almost a Bruce Tegner. Does anyone have an opinion on his books?


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jun 27, 2003)

I have Geoff's book entitled DEAD OR ALIVE which deals more so with psychology but does include some techniques.  My buddies over in the Europe swear by Geoff Thompson saying that he is an excellent martial artist and teacherl. I've corresponded with him and he is a true gentleman.

I say give his books a shot.  He is a prolific writer.

Peace & health,


----------



## Posiview (Jun 29, 2003)

> I have Geoff's book entitled DEAD OR ALIVE which deals more so with psychology but does include some techniques.



Excellent biography!

You can see the transition from a very ordinary, angry young man to a very wise, introspective and skilled martial artist.

Read this book!


----------



## Samurai (Jul 11, 2003)

Geoff's books are great and the information presented is top-notch.

--Jeremy Bays


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2003)

I posted some reviews of two of the take-down books and have just started reading the Real Punching book. See:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12274


----------

